# 135galADGclient tank w/ADAsubstrate



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

This is a client's 135 gallon. I wanted to go for a lower maintenance aquascape with some real highlight/shadow contrasts, but overall, a slightly darker, more subdued theme with minimal species. 
The tank is now well over a year old and has been reworked a couple of times, mostly in the midground. There was stemmed plants at one time that simply were not working (though this previous version of this tank is my book and on the ADG website). When a large quantity of high quality Anubias coffeeafolia became available, I knew it would be a much better match in this layout. 
So here is a tank at well over a year with full ADA substrate system, primarily root feeders (Cyperus and crypts) that is still going strong (stronger than ever in fact). Water column dosing is minimal-- SeaChem Flourish, Iron, and Potassium once per week after changes (Seachem used because I only see this tank once a week and ADA liquid ferts on a tank this size are not all that economical for this particular client). As usual. the uploaded image on this site is taking a slightly yellowish cast that is not true to the original image. I will try an tweak that out and reload if I have time. Sorry for that. Be sure and check the link below for a bigger version of the image.










link to a bigger version:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/2/1/2/tropicaulia1_original.jpg


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

The growth of the plants looks fantastic. However, I think that the cyperus should be group next together, and I also think that it would look better if there were more wood showing.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Good points. As far as the wood, there was more visible months ago! You are right though, I could have/should have planned for the plant growth and hardscaped accordingly. Honestly when I did this tank I was experiencing a bit of a wood shortage, so I had to make due at the time.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Here's a close up of the left section:










And a bigger version:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/2/1/2/tropicaulia-close1_original.jpg


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The tank looks great! Especially for once a week management. 

Do you have any other pics to post of your client's tanks?

I agree w/ Jd, More wood showing would make this tank look better.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Jeff,

In the short time you spend with the tank every week, how would you say the rummynose schooling behavior exhibits itself? They look like they are sticking together well enough in the closeup, especially after a year has passed.


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

I really like this tank a lot. It's one that inspired me on your website and it inspires me even more now. I love the contrast in leaves especially the Cyperus with the Aponogeton and the darker olive cryps with the grassier green Anubias. I like the hardscape just the way it is! But, I'm really a fan of this particular design and group of plants. The fact that it requires so little maintenance is a huge plus! Next time, I may go for a lower maintenance setup myself. In retrosepect, I wish I had gone for the "beach" like look with the white sand in front and stretching to the back. It gives great depth perspective and it seems so much easier than foreground plants.
Nice!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What kind of _Aponogeton_ is that between the _Cyperus_?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Overfloater- the Rummy nose school quite nicely most all the time. Rummy nose are generally good tight schoolers. 

Roxanne-- thanks for the kind words and I am glad you like this tank. This was the first time I tried doing the sand in the middle like that and it does create a unique effect. I must admit to getting the idea from soem Japanese entries in the 2004 ADA Layout Contest. I had sort of imagined it, but wasn't sure how it would actually come together. 

Cavan-- that is Aponogeton rigidfolia. I have kept it going in various layouts in this same client's tank for over 5 years now. I have seen it on some Asian plant lists, but they never have it in stock. I have tried to get it many times with no success. Shawn Prescott from Aquarium Landscapes sold it to me as a "rare Crypt" way back in the day. For the longest time I had no idea what is was. All that you see there had grown and spread from a single specimen. Occaisionally when I thin out leaves, a piece of rhizome pulls out and could easily transplanted, but this plant needs to go into a large/tall tank only as it gets quite large-- like Echinodous large.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi Jeff,

Looks very nice. I like the contrast the bright green C helferi against the darker green plants. However do you think the groups of two on each side of the path makes it too balanced?


----------



## v31 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Jeff, 
this is very atractive tank, probably easy to maintain. I'd like to ask how do you manage the white sand not to mix with ada soil during maintenance (eg. extracting sludge).

And one subjective tip  I'd add some eleocharis vivipara to Vallisneria. :idea:


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

standoyo said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> Looks very nice. I like the contrast the bright green C helferi against the darker green plants. However do you think the groups of two on each side of the path makes it too balanced?


While it is a very balanced aquascape bordering on symmetrical, I tried to skew things just enough to keep it from looking too "perfect" or unnaturally balanced. It definitely becomes an eye of the beholder situation though when analyzing it frm that perspective. It will certainly be too "balanced" for some tastes, I realize. I also only see the tank once a week or so, so I need to keep my layout reference points "efficient" if you will.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

v31 said:


> Hi Jeff,
> this is very atractive tank, probably easy to maintain. I'd like to ask how do you manage the white sand not to mix with ada soil during maintenance (eg. extracting sludge).
> 
> And one subjective tip  I'd add some eleocharis vivipara to Vallisneria. :idea:


Fortunately, I do not ebgage in any "sludge extraction", so that's not a problem. Each week when I change water I lightly siphon out any stray grains of Aqua Soil that have fallen into the sand area. They don't ever really "mix" in a way that is difficult to deal with. Every few months I add some fresh sand back on top, which really brightens things up. All in all it is far easier than most typical foregrounds to manage!

I like your suggestion for plants, but honestly, I wanted to stay away from anything with runners, and vivipara gets pretty high maintenance when it gets thick. Cleaning up the trimmings is a real chore as well. To monomaize maintenance and still create a pleasing aquascape is most commonly the goal these days on the larger client tanks.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

All I have to say is that is the most healthy algae free helferi I have ever seen.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

It is definitely one of my all time favorite species. I find it does a lot better long term in a more moderate lighting situation. I have always had trouble with it in smaller tanks and higher light situations.


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

That is a gorgeous tank! It certainly look more natural then those high end tanks. I just love the Cyperus Helferi and the anubias forground, keep up the good work!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Aquadise.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Jeff, 

Looks great, as always!

You noted that you reworked the tank a few times - did this include adding new substrate or power sand. or just plant rearrangement? And so you don't dose nitrate or any form of P? I assume it all comes from the substrate then?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Nowherman6 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Looks great, as always!
> 
> You noted that you reworked the tank a few times - did this include adding new substrate or power sand. or just plant rearrangement? And so you don't dose nitrate or any form of P? I assume it all comes from the substrate then?


Thanks!
Just some plant arrangement on this one. I pulled stemmed plants and added the coffeafolia. I have also pulled up and replanted the Cyperus a few times, mostly because it it s fairly shallow rooter and frequent pruning of old blades tends to pull it up over time. So once in a while I pull them out altogether and really thin them out a lot (which as a bonus always yields a few sideshoot plants for other tanks, etc.), then replant. The whole Power Sand coming up thing has been an utter non-issue in this tank, hence no real need to add more Aqua Soil.

I do not dose N or P in this tank, so perhaps it does come from the substrate. Certainly that's true in the early stages, and then I think later there's enough produced naturally. Could the growth be "that much better" by adding N and P? Perhaps yes, but I am quite satified with it as is and it is one less thing to fuss with. Also, zero algae and "manageable" growth are benefits for me too. These plants can get really huge-- too huge for this tank even, so more moderate growth actually keeps them better suited for the particular tank size while keeping maintenance to a minimum.


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

If you don't mind a follow up, how much light and CO2 are you running on this one? Since you've noted that it has manageable growth and low algae I would guess lighting is on the low side. One thing that surprised me about Amano's tanks was how little light he used, in many cases around 1WPG or so. I think this played a big part on how clean his tanks looked. It also seemed to be part of his overall philosophy, let things grow in slowly, more natural like, rather than push push and push growth. 

Anyway, you're using mostly anubias and crypts here, so I'm wondering if youre following a similar path lighting wise... and is CO2 pushing to the 30ppm range?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Lighting is 10 hours per day with 4- 30watt fluorescents and 4- 55watt PCs. The bulbs are rather old though-- they have not been changes in over a year now, and honestly the best growth has come from this tank in the past couple of months as those bulbs have likely wound down quite a bit in terms of in intensity. 
As for CO2, this tank has a reactor with about 1.5 to 2 bubbles per second or so. Honestly I couldn't tell you ppms on the CO2, I have never tested for that even once on any tank I have ever done. I wouldn't know what I was looking at if I did test for it to tell you the truth. I would consider it on the low side compared to many of my other tanks, though.
This has definitely not been a "push push push" tank, nor are any of my tanks really. I like the way you frame it-- as far as letting tihngs grow in slowly, naturally. I have another big tank going right now that is definitely going to at 9 months to a year before it is really "there", though it is still quite enjoyable right now, just watching it grow.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

I must say the higher res pics does the tank better justice. Breathtaking!
I love how healthy all the plants are. Good job Jeff.

R

Stan


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks!!


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks very nice and healthy. Thanks for sharing.
For some reason I often find lower tech tanks seem to produce a more peaceful setting.


river


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks again. I must agree with your assessment.


----------

